# Help Date Code, Sears All State Crusaders



## Balloontyre (Dec 19, 2011)

Can someone tell me what date these are?
Thanks


----------



## hcdsign (Dec 20, 2011)

are you still looking for the date codes??  i work at a machine shop & we are implementing a similar system for marking our finished parts.  i can try to find a match for you.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 20, 2011)

*date codes*

Yes, still hoping someone can identify the date.
The tires are Sears All State Crusader.  They have a logo,  outline of the U.S. and the letters SR in the middle if that helps date them.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 22, 2011)

*Here's A  Chart...*

They were made by Goodyear.I'm not sure if Goodyear used this method prior to 1960 or your tires fall between 1960 and the early 70's. I have an original '74 Hollywood with a set of Westwinds that are dated to 1974 with these circles and dots......http://www.johnsvintagebikes.com/dating/schwinn_goodyear_tire_dating.JPG


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2011)

*Date code*

Thanks for the link, it only confused me. Did goodyear make Allstates for Sears?
I'm pretty confident these are prewar tires. They are slated for a 1939  53rd Anniversary Elgin Twin bar, and it would be great if these ended up being 39's.
Oi


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 22, 2011)

Balloontyre said:


> Thanks for the link, it only confused me. Did goodyear make Allstates for Sears?
> I'm pretty confident these are prewar tires. They are slated for a 1939  53rd Anniversary Elgin Twin bar, and it would be great if these ended up being 39's.
> Oi




here are the original Allstate Tubes out of my 1950. They look like this in any way?


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2011)

*Tire Profile*

Thanks Heather, Tube read Westerflyer Made in USA , not likely original allthough they are vintage.
Here is a profile shot to better help identify the tires.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2011)

Balloontyre said:


> Can someone tell me what date these are?
> Thanks




Early postwar... About '46


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2011)

*Tire date*

Great! Did the date codes reveal the date? Do you have a resource that you would share with us. I bet many members would benefit .


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Read What It says About The Dots.....*



Balloontyre said:


> Thanks for the link, it only confused me. Did goodyear make Allstates for Sears?
> I'm pretty confident these are prewar tires. They are slated for a 1939  53rd Anniversary Elgin Twin bar, and it would be great if these ended up being 39's.
> Oi




It's not complicated.Yes,Goodyear,Carlisle and US Rubber made most of the bike tires I've seen or had. Your tires were made by Goodyear as posted above,just not sure of the decade.


----------



## ABC Services (Dec 23, 2011)

*Google allstate tire*

I did a quick google search on Allstate tires and I found information stating  Allstate tires were made by Armstrong tire and rubber. Dont know if they were for autos or bikes. Not a tire expert just sharing what I found.


----------



## ABC Services (Dec 23, 2011)

*Sears Archive information*

Sears history information links:

http://www.searsarchives.com/brands/allstate.htm

http://www.searsarchives.com/brands/jchiggins.htm


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 23, 2011)

*Tire code*



PCHiggin said:


> They were made by Goodyear.I'm not sure if Goodyear used this method prior to 1960 or your tires fall between 1960 and the early 70's. I have an original '74 Hollywood with a set of Westwinds that are dated to 1974 with these circles and dots......http://www.johnsvintagebikes.com/dating/schwinn_goodyear_tire_dating.JPG




Thanks for the help, and ABC Services thanks for the good links. 
This is a fun research mystery.
The decade of the tires is what I still don't know, assuming Goodyear made these tires, they are probably 1st quarter of 1941, based on the link to the codes. Maybe they are 51's but not sure if the Crusader Allstates ran that long or if they were even an option on other Sears bikes. I have a Sears Cataloge ad from 1939 showing the "exclusive" Allsate Crusader for the Elgin Twin Bar Anniversary Special.


----------

